# Dried manuka tips



## robzomb (13/5/14)

Does anyone know where I can order some dried manuka tips? Getting too many health food links on google to search effectively. I'm trying to recreate the captain cooker ale from New Zealand which emulates one of Captain Cooks own recipes, it's an incredible flavour with the manuka tea tree flavour in the background.. Any help appreciated!


----------



## n87 (14/5/14)

most of the weird crap like that, i get from either the hippy health food shop, or good fruit and vege shop


----------



## TimT (14/5/14)

You could look for nurseries that might sell manuka trees and then just dry your own tips, or try and search around for a supplier in NZ that will sell you that sort of stuff - or a health food store/naturopath as suggested above. Good luck!


----------



## robzomb (14/5/14)

Yeah I've heard that the same manuka species grows in Vicco so maybe I can find a few plants and grow them myself, probably a NZ supplier sounds like the way to go. Cheers!


----------

